# Fly fishing in Europe



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

ok this may be a long post, first off rod and reel 8'6" to 9' 4pc 4 weight a reel is just a line storage device in freshwater fishing you will very seldom need backing but load a little bit to take up space on the reel to increase the amount of line you take up on each revolution, as far as line goes get yourself a rio 4wt Lt weight forward floating, or scientific anglers 4wt gpx. when fishing dry flies go with a 9 to 11 ft tapered mono leader and mono tippet, if you go to a nymph rig switch out to flurocarbon it sinks on its own, buy some 1/2 inch thingamabobbers yes that is the real name its just a an indicator for nymph rigs. on to flies here goes
bead head pheasant tails size 12-18
hares ear(tan, and olive) 12-18
bead head prince nymphs 12-18
wooly bugger black or brown 6-10
dry flies
midges all sizes black and cream
large attractor pattern like chernobyl ants
buy local flies at shop the good ones are not in the bins they are on the counter, if the dish is mostly empty those are the flies you want.
get some big streamers and when i say big i mean 6 inches of rabbit strip and feathers with eyes and stacked hair head for pushing water, trout are predators most fly fishers forget this. buy some butt monkeys, slump busters, zoo cougars dont be afraid to go with a tandem setup (2 hooks)
onto fishing destinations
europe sucks for fishing access most of its private. austria is less so but still has lots of access issues.there is however a hotel in mittersill called Braurup Inn the hotel has tons of fishing on its property, like more than enough for a lifetime. check out the river salzach. the hotel has a fly shop on site.
and please please please get a guide for a day freshwater trout is so different from saltwater anything its unreal im transitioning from freshwater to trout to saltwater now.everything is different, have fun dont get frustrated you will be throwing tiny flies on tiny tippet to trout that look at how many legs your fly has, presentation is 9/10ths of trout fishing


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have anglers that come from some of the countries over there. I've been told that there's almost no such thing as water with public access - which means you'll be paying for the privelege where ever you choose. Some years back I received some anglers through Frontiers -their London office. I'd contact them or a similar out fit to plan your trip.

Good luck, you'll find that they do have some very good brown trout fishing over there but it won't be cheap and the possibilty of a do it yourself trip will be pretty rare...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2 with the aboves.

Get your trip planned before you go.  Research the net to find where to go, there are places that are free but it doesn't do any good to mention them if you are going to be 500 miles away.

I found that the chalkstreams were the most accessable.

In Germany you will need to sign up and pass an exam from a fishing club.  In essence the rules are very strict and you must be sponsored by a club in order to even apply for a temp license.

You will find the best access in Switzerland as they maintain the land with the guarantee of "Freedom to Roam".  They guarantee that everyone is free to roam as long as you do not abuse - even if it is private property (use common sense please).  This is guaranteed under Swiss Civil Code.  However, each canton may have their own restrictions (Cantons are regions similar to our State system - there are 26).  You can read here http://www.lakeluzern.ch/en/page.cfm/fischen/Fischen_Kanton_Ob_Nidwalden and order your license.

Austria sucks.

At that time of year you will still have some mayflys hatching and they should be the large ones and the fish will be fat.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I grew up in Zell am See, Austria. They have pretty good trout flyfishing over there. Its not cheap. You will have to pay a fee of anywhere from 40$ to 100$ per day, but those fees also keep the crowds away. I would look into the following options: Gmunden or Hotel Braurup Mittersil- Krimmler Arche, Elisabeth See, Lenisee, Hintersee.
My favorite place is the Krimmler Arche, which is small Alp stream high up in the mountains. It is beautiful area with great dry flyfishing for smaller trout. Have fun. Send me a pm if you want any more info- Jeremy


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that gave me some input!!! 

Based on what you all said, I booked a night at the Hotel Braurup...it's only an hour from Salzburg. I have booked a guide for the first part of the day when I check in. I plan to fish the rest of my time there with my brother, using the knowledge we gain from the guide.

As for Switzerland...we might just wing it. 

Now I need to find some gear and start looking for flies. I'm super excited for this trip and I plan to take more photos than any one person should. I'll be sure to update this thread as I go. Thanks so much, again.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

the intenerant angler had a good podcast about fishing in europe and the public/private water issue. You should listen to it. very helpful.
chris.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Well...I'm here in Austria, and I've found them. Now it's time to catch them! Stay tuned, more pictures to come...thanks again for all the advice!


----------

